# whoever cancelled at CC Bristol, thank you!



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Just looking for somewhere to go next weekend (not tomorrow), and looked at the late availability for the CC, and they had one space at Baltic Wharf, Bristol. I grabbed that quickly 8) .
So whichever soul cancelled, thankyou! Sometimes the crazy CC system works for us :roll:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Bristol*

Brilliant Site.

One side a Pub and the other the Great Britain.
I understand the Dummy Steam Engine is in situ now. 
We must get down there and re visit soon. 
Also the Science museum just up from Great Britain has a great selection of Aero Engines.
What more could a man want.

Steve


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh dear Mike, you didn't notice the forecast for three foot of snowin Bristol then? :wink: :wink:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Bristol*



pneumatician said:


> Brilliant Site.
> 
> One side a Pub and the other the Great Britain.
> I understand the Dummy Steam Engine is in situ now.
> ...


but the wife's coming along as well :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Oh dear Mike, you didn't notice the forecast for three foot of snowin Bristol then? :wink: :wink:


trying to put me off so you can get it instead, eh  . Just a short trip down for you :!:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

You buying a lottery ticket this week as well :lol: , let us know if you are and we won't bother

We have tried to get into Baltic several times without success  

Enjoy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Unfortunatley we have just (1 minute ago) had to cancel the very same weekend, so hurry as it should be showing on the CC website soon.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Grath said:


> Unfortunatley we have just (1 minute ago) had to cancel the very same weekend, so hurry as it should be showing on the CC website soon.


just because I'm going :roll: ? :lol:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bognormike said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunatley we have just (1 minute ago) had to cancel the very same weekend, so hurry as it should be showing on the CC website soon.
> ...


You guessed  
:wink:

No we are just too busy and will have to go later.
Luckily we are not restricted to weekends 

Well, has anybody gone for it?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Grath said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


Grath

Thanks for the heads up, booked

Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

ICDSUN said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > bognormike said:
> ...


Just had a look and I noticed it had gone. Well done


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Bristol*



pneumatician said:


> Brilliant Site.
> 
> Also the Science museum just up from Great Britain has a great selection of Aero Engines.
> What more could a man want.
> ...


Been closed for a couple of years now , but is due to reopen in 2011

Andrew


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Baltic Wharf*

We were booked into Baltic Wharf over Christmas, but had to cancel due to uncertainty of my health. Hopefully someone was able to take advantage of our cancellation and had a great time.
Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------

